# Donegal stop over.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

If any member is going up as far as Donegal one of our past members (Irish homer) is willing to let members on here have a stop over at his lovely home for the night..


If you think this of interest to you, PM me and I will let you have the information to get in touch.

ray.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

And, there is also an Aire at Buncrana


----------

